# The Breakup



## aziajs (May 31, 2006)

Who else is excited to see this movie????  I am not a Jennifer Aniston or Vince Vaughn fan but I think I am really going to enjoy it.  The trailers are hilarious.  And Vince Vaughn seems really funny to me.

*Trailer 1*
http://www.apple.com/trailers/univer...kup/large.html

*Trailer 2*
http://www.apple.com/trailers/univer...ge_teaser.html


----------



## koolmnbv (May 31, 2006)

How can you not LOVE vince vaughn!!! OMG hes my favorite celeb guy!!! He is so dry and funny, but looks completely serious!! And not to mention he is SEXYYYYY!!! I would see this movie even if it look terrible, but it doesnt it looks really funny! \


GO TEAM ANISTON!!!!


----------



## bellaetoile (May 31, 2006)

i have to see this...i adore the frat pack (vv, the wilson bros., ben stiller, will ferrel, etc.) and this movie looks hilarious. not a huge aniston fan, but oh well.


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_How can you not LOVE vince vaughn!!! OMG hes my favorite celeb guy!!! He is so dry and funny, but looks completely serious!! And not to mention he is SEXYYYYY!!! I would see this movie even if it look terrible, but it doesnt it looks really funny! \


GO TEAM ANISTON!!!!_

 
LOL....you know I keep hearing people say he is sexy and I don't see it.  When Jennifer Aniston got with him I remember being surprised cuz I didn't get it.  Brad Pitt I got, Vince not so much.  But he seems like a funny guy.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 31, 2006)

I love both these actors so I'm super excited for this movie! I think Jennifer Anniston doesn't get the recognition she deserves. She really is a great actress, she has amazing comedic timing.
I'm looking forward to this movie very much!!

Vince Vaughn is the epitome of a manly man, like Clive Owen. They have those raw rough good looks. God I love men like that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GO TEAM ANISTON!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

I'd do dirty vile disgusting unmentionable things to VV.

And JA.

Hrm.

Yeah, I'd like to see the movie, mainly because I don't think her stuff has sucked as bad as people say it has.

She REALLY needs to step away from the light for a bit and let her career detach from "Rachel Green" for a bit...because right now she's still RACHEL....

But I'd still hump both of them.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 1, 2006)

Ack! I want to see this too! It looks hilarious.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2006)

I saw it tonight.  I really enjoyed it.  It was exactly what I was hoping it would be.  A lot of people in the theater weren't satisfied with the ending.   I liked it, though.  Vince Vaughn is hilarious.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 5, 2006)

I just saw this and really disliked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just didn't think it was very funny. I was really looking forward to it too.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

I was disappointed big time by the ending. It wasn't a bad one by any means, but I'm such a sappy girl sometimes and I wanted a happier end to it.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 24, 2006)

OMG HOW I HATE THIS FILM!!!!

I was with my bf at this movie, and I cried from the first fight to the end... and what a shitty end that was!!! ughhh I can't believe I've spend these 2 hours of my life on something so depressing!!!! *stamps feet and cleans panda eyes*


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2006)

I saw it opening day and I actually liked it. At first I was disappointed because I couldn't figure out whether it was a drama or a comedy. I was confused between both. Later as it set in, I realized that it was just really realistic. There are actually funny times in a breakup sometimes... that when you think back to you were like "wtf was I thinking?"... I also liked how true the ending was... they didn't get their shit together and it we know that in most real relationships that's exactly what a chance encouter would be like- awkward. But, for all those optimist out there... it also left it very open for you to run with it... with Vince's wink at the end=) It wasn't the best of movies, but in my opinion was it in no means bad. Just my two cents!


----------



## super exotic (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I saw it opening day and I actually liked it. At first I was disappointed because I couldn't figure out whether it was a drama or a comedy. I was confused between both. Later as it set in, I realized that it was just really realistic. There are actually funny times in a breakup sometimes... that when you think back to you were like "wtf was I thinking?"... I also liked how true the ending was... they didn't get their shit together and it we know that in most real relationships that's exactly what a chance encouter would be like- awkward. But, for all those optimist out there... it also left it very open for you to run with it... with Vince's wink at the end=) It wasn't the best of movies, but in my opinion was it in no means bad. Just my two cents!_

 
I agree..the ending was completely realistic and I could almost feel what Jen was feeling in the movie. The movie was pretty funny but I thought it would be funnier considering that Vince Vaughn is in it. It was a decent movie but I don't think it was worth my $9.75


----------

